
The end of AI winter? (2009) - segfaultbuserr
https://web.archive.org/web/20091004004227/http://machineslikeus.com/the-end-of-AI-winter.html
======
segfaultbuserr
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=855588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=855588)

